# Saosin Vocal Cover



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 5, 2011)

-delete-


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 5, 2011)

The chair-dancing in the beginning was pretty good.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 5, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The chair-dancing in the beginning was pretty good.


 
whyyyy thank you kind sir


----------

